# DFDS quickie question...



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Would like to return a day early.... crossing booked with show code so amendable for free

Phone's ran out... would it be best to just turn up and hope or is there another alternative?


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

You may be able to do online - have you tried that?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

To get the best deal, you need to give at least 24 hours notice. They will put you on one ferry early or one ferry late for nil charge, but any other ferry within the 24 hour period could cost you!


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

It's now £10 to change on the day and has to be done over the phone. Outside of that unless you paid for a premier ticket which cost about £20 more at booking and is designed for that exact purpose, they are charging a new ticket. 

This was correct as if our return two weeks ago from Calais. 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

xgx said:


> Would like to return a day early.... crossing booked with show code so amendable for free
> 
> Phone's ran out... would it be best to just turn up and hope or is there another alternative?


If you are going from Dunkerque then there are DFDS dedicated phones in the terminal building. We phoned, using a mobile phone, beforehand- 3 days beforehand- and were charged almost as much as it cost the first time to change. When I asked DFDS for an explanation later I was told that we should have gone to the terminal and used those phones to re-book and it would have been considerably cheaper.

In the Norfolkline days all that was necessary was to turn up and they'd put you on the next available sailing, often for free but never for a vast amount.

G


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

We returned in May 2 days earlier than our original ticket by turning up at the terminal. No hassle at all just part with £46/€56 and get on the next boat!!!

Enjoy

Ron


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for the help folks!

... sorted with one phone (borrowed) call, DFDS as good as ever, no charges!

'Murky bucket' as they say say locally :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> When I asked DFDS for an explanation later I was told that we should have gone to the terminal and used those phones to re-book and it would have been considerably cheaper.


I was given that advice by the lady on their stand at the NEC Show and have passed it on several times on here.

Those phones connect direct to customer services in Dover NOT to reservations.

Customer services have access to more of the computer system and so more discretion on what or what not to allow.

If reservations access the computer and it says NO! then that is that - customer services seemingly have the power to override the computer in certain circumstances.

As you have internet access I would advise you send an email to [email protected]  quoting your booking ref. and that it was a NEC show special rate ticket asking if they can amend the return for you.

If all else fails turn up and use the freephones in the Dunkeque terminal.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

xgx said:


> ... no charges!
> 
> ':


Wow ! Well done !

I'd like to think that my correspondence with DFDS on the subject might have had a tiny bit to do with this change of policy but very much doubt it.

G


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Does anyone know if there are similar telephones at Calais?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

pippin said:


> Does anyone know if there are similar telephones at Calais?


No idea, DFDS obviously have their own terminal building at Dunkerque and don't have to share with anybody else. What the situation is at Calais I just don't know.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

No you just walk into the bookings cabin in the car park.
Dave p


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

As I understand it the NEC code is amendable FOC until today, 30 June. Charges may apply after that date.

Denise


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Correct Denise

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-142295.html


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Just re-read the thread title:

_DFDS *quickie* question._

Quickie? You have an hour and a half!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The trouble is getting DFDS to amend.

I emailed last night to change the 2 booking I made under the NEC code.

As soon as I'd sent it I realised I had asked for the 23:59 crossing on Thursday Night when in fact I wanted the 23:59 crossing that would get me to Dunkirk ON Thursday (i.e. 23:59 on Wednesday).

So I emailed a correction immediately and got a reply today issuing 2 new confirmations for the original crossing times that I booked last year (before ANY of the amendments, even the wrong ones).

I must have confused them even more than I had confused myself.


----------



## kimp (May 29, 2013)

We too had to come home day early at very short notice with DFDS 2 weeks ago. We made the phone call, we were asked if we could be at Dunkirk in 40 minutes? We were at the aires in Calais, so quick Sat Nav entry, a quick dash up the road and we were on the next ferry. Again, no fee to pay. DFDS every time for us  
Peter n Kim


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I am not impressed with DFDS - wouldn't use them ever again.

We turned up to buy a ticket (due to early return to UK for 'emergency')

130 euro to travel that day or 50 the next.

We bought a 50 euro next day ticket as it left at 0600 so our arrival in Cardiff would be little different to due to needing a sleep etc.

We did pop back in alter to see if we could be slipped onto an earlier ferry (it was dead quiet)

Certainly - if you wish to pay a 95 euro upgrade. Thanks for F*%$ All

Dirty filthy ferry with vagrant folk layng all over the corridors/chairs. Like travelling on a cargo ship. I'll be using the chunnel next time. Either that or walking


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

1302

_Dirty filthy ferry...............Like travelling on a cargo ship_

I sailed the seven seas working aboard merchant ships.

I don't recognise your description.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

pippin said:


> 1302
> 
> I don't recognise your description.


Then I change that to 'like travelling on a refuse carrier'

my 'cargo ship' reference was to describe the lack of services to a 'tourist' style traveller...


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

1302

Of course my response was very much tongue in cheek 

However: _'like travelling on a refuse carrier'_

Way back, the "spoil" from the Thames sewage works was taken out to sea to be dumped.

The ships were the smartest to be seen, always freshly painted and immaculate.

They were affectionately called the *Bovril Boats*!

I digress.

Our experiences of DFDS Dover/Calais have been pleasant and civilised.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

1302 said:


> I am not impressed with DFDS - wouldn't use them ever again.
> 
> We turned up to buy a ticket (due to early return to UK for 'emergency')
> 
> ...


Looks like you made the classic mistake of letting them see you coming.

If you had stopped off the day before, somewhere you could get internet access and made a booking via the website it might have cheaper.

May be not a lot cheaper - booking for tomorrow <4.35m < 10m = £39 -If under 2.35m it's only £25.

Turning up at check-in with a credit card in hand is the last thing to do.

As for the travelling conditions, all ferries seem to be like that these days.


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

We were booked onto a Sunday morning ferry from Calais to Dover back in March. We made better time that we thought, went up to the desk in the terminal and asked if we could get an earlier crossing. 

We sailed at 11pm Saturday night with no charge for changing (our initial booking was through the Caravan Club for £36 return 8O )

I had no complaints on the ferry in either direction.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Stanner said:


> If you had stopped off the day before, somewhere you could get internet access and made a booking via the website it might have cheaper.
> 
> As for the travelling conditions, all ferries seem to be like that these days.


Easier said than done in France as my 3G sim had expired and free wifi in France is dire 

We paid 50 euros in the end - nearly 100 less than the same day travel - and camped the night.

The ferry terminal is a disgusting pit of a place too - the toilets are shocking  But hey - it was only 50 euros (and I sneaked a shower in what I assume is the shower for truckers... :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

1302 said:


> and free wifi in France is dire


Never ever had a problem with French McD, even from out in the car park. I think it's the one in Dunkirk that is set in a huge carpark where it is possible to park up right against the building.

I was there once (if it is the one I'm thinking of) when there were a row of vans all sat using the wifi.

Most Auchan/Le Clerc/Carrefour restautants also offer free wifi and when they are closed for food in the afternoon, no one worries if you sit at a table using it for free.


----------

